# Helpful video if you are feeling overhelmed



## Mothra777 (Apr 10, 2012)

2012 was a very screwed up year for me and nearly pushed me over the edge. My wife unexpectedly left me in May with the old 'love but not in love' deal after 18 years of marriage. Then in October one of my best friends who I had know for 20 years took his own life. 

It was at that point I did not know if I could take any more - luckily I have a solid support network of friends how have looked out for me. But sometimes they just don't understand. I stumbled across this video from ZeFrank about suicide that made me see things more clearly...I have not acted on some of the things he recommended and I was never really suicidal (but as close as you could get depression wise).

Anyway, I thought I would share it because I often see worrying posts on here from people who have just had the bomb dropped on their relationships. Here it is - I hope someone finds it useful: 

Getting Better - YouTube


----------

